# Hi Introducing my cat and I



## Brook (Mar 29, 2007)

Hi, I am 26 and have a cat named Halloween. I am a stay at home mommy of 3 great kids. they are all in school though. My cat is 2. She is the love of our life. We also have a 12 week old pug named Harley. He's become Halloweens arc nymbasis. LOL They love each other. Just wanted to say HI, I have alot of ?'s as halloween is pregnant and ready to give brith any day now. Thanks I am looking forward to meeting you all!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to Cat Forum Brook


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

Welcome Brook, do you have any pictures of Halloween?


----------



## MaxZmom (Feb 21, 2007)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Brook! Welcome! I hope you enjoy the forums.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2007)

Welcome Brook! I am new too!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome Brook, Halloween and Harley to the forum! 







I hope you can post some pics! :wink:


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Hi and welcome, i am donna owned proudly by the Incredible Four


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Welcome Brook and crew. Is Halloween a black cat? As you can see I have a soft spot for them!


----------



## waschaf (Jan 10, 2007)

welcome , enjoy your time with us here .


----------



## OrangieLover (Mar 30, 2007)

Just wanted to say good luck with Halloween and the kittens!


----------

